# MSC  looking up??????



## Mark_f (Jun 30, 2017)

I need some thrust bearings and it turns out the only place in this galaxy they are available is from MSC . Since the demise of Enco, I have not purchased anything from them as the price was ridiculous every time I looked for something. Sooooo. I sheepishly  log onto MSC website and there they were .... the elusive bearings I desperately need. two bearings ...$25 .... ugh ..... but I  need them. I go to check out and am forced to log in as they don't have guest check out. As soon as I log in with my old Enco username..... they knocked 25% off my order. To say the least, I was shocked.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 30, 2017)

What size bearings Mark?

 "Bill"


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 30, 2017)

?


Bill Gruby said:


> What size bearings Mark?
> 
> "Bill"


They are three piece thrust bearings with a .375 ID and 11/16 OD. One is a ball bearing and the other is a needle roller bearing.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 30, 2017)

Will look tomorrow for you.  I will also check with Abel Transmission, they may have them.

 "Bill"


----------



## darkzero (Jun 30, 2017)

Yup, always gotta log in to see your pricing when buying from MSC. 

Just curious, what am I missing, why would you want you check out as a guest anyway? I always prefer to have my order history documented for reference & in case of order issues.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 30, 2017)

They recently offered me upto  40% off if I register on a page of theirs. I was already a registered user (former Enco). But I could not get the page to work, it would not offer me a submit button. I tried with 3 different browsers. I just assumed it was a poorly constructed page.  And recently their catalogs stopped coming after that card asking for the registration.


----------



## Dave Paine (Jun 30, 2017)

I am not a fan of MSC.  When I login I appear as an ENCO customer and get "ENCO pricing".  In the emails sent by MSC as they announced ENCO was being shut down, they stated ENCO customers would get ENCO pricing until August 2017.  I do not know what happens in Sept.  Perhaps we ENCO customers just get the discount of the day/week/month from whatever the mysterious catalogue price is.


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 30, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Yup, always gotta log in to see your pricing when buying from MSC.
> 
> Just curious, what am I missing, why would you want you check out as a guest anyway? I always prefer to have my order history documented for reference & in case of order issues.



If I am ordering from a company I probably won't order from again, I don't bother to make an account.


----------



## brittf (Jun 30, 2017)

David Paine

I too was told I would get ENCO pricing for a year. And, I too, am curious what will happen when that year is up. I've been happy with MSC. I live in Central California and most of what I buy ships from their Sparks, Nevada warehouse and if I order in the morning and take their free upgraded shipping I get my product the next day. If it ships from another warehouse I get it within two days without additional charge. I've compared pricing (with the discount) with other sources and they have been competitive, especially with the two-day shipping.

August is not that many days away. We shall see.


Britt


----------



## darkzero (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm one of the few who actually likes MSC, well now, not in the past. I get great deals from them (I've posted many times before so I won't repeat here). Not as good as Enco days with discounts but many times I get better prices from MSC than anywhere else.

IIRC, the emails that said you would get Enco pricing for one year was only on items that you purchased from Enco in the past that you would be repurchasing from MSC, at least that's what I remember reading but I could be wrong. That really doesn't do any good for me so I just ignored the emails after.

However there was one email that holds true. It said for Enco merged users, you would always get free shipping for over $49. It does work for me but doesn't matter as I usually just go to my local MSC outlet to avoid shipping charges on anything, even freight.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 1, 2017)

darkzero said:


> *I'm one of the few who actually likes MSC*, well now, not in the past. I get great deals from them (I've posted many times before so I won't repeat here). Not as good as Enco days with discounts but many times I get better prices from MSC than anywhere else.
> 
> IIRC, the emails that said you would get Enco pricing for one year was only on items that you purchased from Enco in the past that you would be repurchasing from MSC, at least that's what I remember reading but I could be wrong. That really doesn't do any good for me so I just ignored the emails after.
> 
> However there was one email that holds true. It said for Enco merged users, you would always get free shipping for over $49. It does work for me but doesn't matter as I usually just go to my local MSC outlet to avoid shipping charges on anything, even freight.



Count me in as a loyal MSC customer also. Will, you are not a lone.


----------



## john_c_kennedy (Jul 1, 2017)

I had to convert my Enco login to the new MSC login.  Once I did that I get better pricing on MSC.  I've actually found them to be competitive price wise on some stuff I buy but not everything.  For some stuff you can choose import or domestic, import is usually cheaper but I've found the quality of import stuff getting better.  So far I've had good luck with MSC and if my order is over about $30 I get free ground shipping.  Also sometimes the have good discounts in their monthly flyers.  So far I like MSC.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jul 1, 2017)

I keep trying to get behind MSC, no issue with the discount they give me and the free shipping.  Its the forkin website that gives me error 400 code when I try to change my credit card on file, or if I miss hit a key putting in my password they lock me out for an hour.  As much as I dislike Travers they are starting to get more of my business as is Shars and Ebay.  It was a sad day when they bought Enco, I remember Enco from the early 1980s, what a change.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 1, 2017)

Back in the seventies I had an account with them . I would pay monthly for orders by there billing. I'd call an order and there price was always less on my bill then there catalog. I bought lots of items from them , they were small but growing now there Hugh and are not worried about customers like they did. As they grew things changed then it just got to where there prices kept climbing when I started paying double what I did a short time earlier, I just paid the bill and went to other companies. Enco was great but there days done. Time for the other hungry little companies .


----------

